
Ask HN: Apps or software to help with weight loss? What worked for you? - GFischer
I&#x27;m way over what I&#x27;d like to weigh, and I&#x27;m going to go on a diet (again). The last time I successfully did so (several years ago), I loosely followed something called the Hacker&#x27;s Diet (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fourmilab.ch&#x2F;hackdiet&#x2F;), and (most importantly) subscribed to a controlled-calories food delivery service. For software, I filled an Excel spreadsheet (I now see they have an online software version ).<p>I&#x27;m not going to subscribe to the controlled diet service (too expensive), so I&#x27;m going to need to calculate calories in what I eat, and measure my weight.<p>So, what are any web or Android apps you&#x27;ve tried or recommend to help with this? Weight trackers? Food &#x2F; menu managers? Calorie counters?
======
Cyph0n
The best calorie tracker app I found during my research is FatSecret[1]. It's
completely free, and has great UI/UX in my opinion. The calorie database is
pretty comprehensive, and it's quite easy to add your own entry. There is also
a web version[2] in case you want to update your progress on desktop.

Good luck!

[1]:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fatsecret....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fatsecret.android)

[2]: [https://www.fatsecret.com/](https://www.fatsecret.com/)

~~~
GFischer
Thanks ! I'll try it out :)

